# Waxing a windscreen



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Never done this in my life but I would appreciate your advice on whether I should start.

I wash it, dry it, clay it perhaps once a month and polish it using glass polish. I used to used Rain X but havent replaced the last bottle that I finished a year ago.

Just watched a vid and the expert detailer said you should wax the screen, he used a hard wax, and appeared to get good results.

I would be very concerned about smearing on the screen first time it rained, but perhaps I havent thought that through.

Does everyone else wax away with impunity?


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

wax + wipers + screen wash might be a Very interesting combo
add in a bug splat or two,,

if you Do try it, treat yourself to a bottle of Bar keepers Friend before hand, That really cleans glass (needs a bloomin good rinse after of the paint/bodywork )


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I would be very concerned about waxing a windscreen, big no no from me!


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Better of just cleaning the windscreen and using rain X bud


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Not something I’d try. You’re doing the right things, if you’re happy with the results then don’t change what you’re doing.


----------



## cattytown (Sep 9, 2011)

If you really want to add something, there are a lot of treatments available designed specially for windscreens. Personally I like Gtechniq G1. It's a bit like Rain-x but lasts a lot longer.

This detailer - was he preparing a show car? where was he? It's possible that rain is unusual wherever he is too.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

cattytown said:


> ##snip Personally I like Gtechniq G1. It's a bit like Rain-x but lasts a lot longer.
> 
> ##snip


id change "lasts a lot longer" to "actually works"


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

cattytown said:


> If you really want to add something, there are a lot of treatments available designed specially for windscreens. Personally I like Gtechniq G1. It's a bit like Rain-x but lasts a lot longer.
> 
> This detailer - was he preparing a show car? where was he? It's possible that rain is unusual wherever he is too.


The show car thought had occurred to me, or if you would consider waxing a windscreen on a California car or a car without wiper blades.

The car was a regular road car, I dont know if they mentionned the state but it had wiper blades.

If he was in a very dry area you would have thought that he would have had the sense to say, 'Do not wax the screen if you live in a rainy area.

The source was a You Tube detailing vid,


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

GP Punto said:


> The show car thought had occurred to me, or if you would consider waxing a windscreen on a California car or a car without wiper blades.
> 
> The car was a regular road car, I dont know if they mentionned the state but it had wiper blades.
> 
> ...


Personaly I wouldent do it, plenty of dedicated glass sealants that stand up much better to wipers and screen wash than wax.

If 50% or more of your driving is town then gtechniq g5

If 50% or more of your driving is Motor way then gtechniq g1

I use G5 and it lasts around 6 months for me, wax just doesn't compair


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've wiped my windscreen over with BSD before and never had any problems at all .

Mark


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Citromark said:


> I've wiped my windscreen over with BSD before and never had any problems at all .
> 
> Mark


I doubt you will have any problems most don't, but compare a dedicated glass sealant and BSD you wont go back I promise.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

GP Punto said:


> The show car thought had occurred to me, or if you would consider waxing a windscreen on a California car or a car.


Read your first post and decided I will add a comment. I then read the others and someone defo on my level. That was going to be mine... well almost. "It must be a car driven in California":lol:


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

I wouldn't. Smearing and hazing could cause a visual hazard. Products not designed for glass wouldn't last long anyway, as the wiper blades would just abrade it off too quickly in comparison.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I give all glass a deep clean with wire wool followed by bar keepers friend and then a glass polish and then seal with angelwax h2go and it gets a coat of my bsd mix every wash when drying and find I don't need to touch the glass again for a very long time.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I think we are all agreed that despite the advice given on the Youtube vid we would not be using wax intended for paintwork on windscreens.


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

There's this view that if any protective material gets on your windscreen it will smear and you'll rear end the car in front. I simply don't believe there is any evidence for this especially if you clean the glass thoroughly beforehand. I've had all sorts on my windscreen from wash and wax products to quick detailers and Autoglym Aqua Wax. None of them have caused smearing.

I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I use synthetic detailers and waxes on glass/windscreen all the time. Anything that is 'waxy' doesn't work, but synthetic or polymer based is fine.

e.g. Meguiars Xpress Spray Wax or Ultimate Quik Wax, Ultimate Detailer, P&S Beadmaker, Clearkote Quik Shine, Finish Kare 425...

Waxy products like Dodo Juice Basics of Bling will smear.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

tosh said:


> I use synthetic detailers and waxes on glass/windscreen all the time. Anything that is 'waxy' doesn't work, but synthetic or polymer based is fine.
> 
> e.g. Meguiars Xpress Spray Wax or Ultimate Quik Wax, Ultimate Detailer, P&S Beadmaker, Clearkote Quik Shine, Finish Kare 425...
> 
> Waxy products like Dodo Juice Basics of Bling will smear.


Do you get any wiper screeching or judder? Many people do, once they've applied synthetic polymer not specifically designed for glass. However, something like CarPro's HydrO2 SiO2 spray can be used on glass iirc.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I used to wax side and rear windows but never the windscreen.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't wax the windscreen either. Discovering that I have smears at 70mph on a motorway at night is not something I would wish to experience.
Far safer to follow the advice and thoroughly clean the windscreen before adding a proven sealant of your choice.
Stay safe.

Harry


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Peteo48 said:


> There's this view that if any protective material gets on your windscreen it will smear and you'll rear end the car in front. I simply don't believe there is any evidence for this especially if you clean the glass thoroughly beforehand. I've had all sorts on my windscreen from wash and wax products to quick detailers and Autoglym Aqua Wax. None of them have caused smearing.
> 
> I'm going to give it a go.


I hope that you will come back and let us know the results?

Without sounding too much like David Brent I would be interested in the risk to benefit, in other words, does the finish and appearance of the screen outweigh and driving risks in the rain.

Someone has suggested to me by PM that there may be an issue with the wipers failing to 'stick' to the waxed glass as it sweeps across, hope not.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I wouldn’t - don’t use anything on windscreen, not even a sealant as has issues with wiper judder previously and it irritated the hell out of me...


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

GP Punto said:


> I would be interested in the risk to benefit, in other words, does the finish and appearance of the screen outweigh and driving risks in the rain.


"ohhwow look my screen looks Brilliant, doesnt matter i cant really see clearly through it if its wet or at night or theres oncoming headlights or ... or .. " ..


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

andy__d said:


> "ohhwow look my screen looks Brilliant, doesnt matter i cant really see clearly through it if its wet or at night or theres oncoming headlights or ... or .. " ..


Exactly. Must admit that I am perfectly happy with what I do now and not really interested in something different but having seen this Youtube vid by someone who normally talks a lot of sense made me think that maybe I was out of touch and that others using wax on their screens, apparently not.


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldnt be doing it. Think of the children......


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

BradleyW said:


> Do you get any wiper screeching or judder? Many people do, once they've applied synthetic polymer not specifically designed for glass. However, something like CarPro's HydrO2 SiO2 spray can be used on glass iirc.


Never. 
Perhaps I'm just lucky with the shape of my windscreens.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I accidentally sprayed Carpro Hydro2 Lite on my windscreen during a windy day - it worked great, no smearing and it’s still there now.


----------

